# [H] Onyxia - Corvus Nachtraid sucht



## Kazabeth (3. Juni 2009)

Moin,

die Gilde Corvus besteht seit 2007 und hat erfolgreich den bisherigen Content geraidet. Wir sind eine Ansammlung aus Gastronomen, Schichtarbeitern, Abendschülern etc., die es sich zum Ziel gemacht hat, den Content entgegen der Daywalker erst Nachts zu bewältigen. Ebenso 10er und 5er Gruppen finden sich immer wieder zusammen. An raidfreien Tagen erhaschen wir uns Achievements, betreiben spontane PvP-Aktivitäten oder chillen einfach.


Zur Verstärkung unseres Raidpools suchen wir folgende Klasse(n):

______________________________

- *1-2 Jäger sowie 1-2 Eulen*

Initiativbewerbungen sämtlicher Klassen werden aber auch gerne gesehen (Range DD werden derzeit bevorzugt, da wir ansonsten gut besetzt sind; bewerben kann man sich aber immer).
______________________________

Unsere Raidzeiten für die 25er Instanzen:

Montags, Dienstags, Donnerstags, Sonntags jeweils von 23:45 bis 03:15 Uhr.
In Progresszeiten auch Mittwochs.
Raidstand derzeit: 
sowohl 10er als auch 25er: 13 (Yogg) / 14 down.
PDK 25er nh (clear) PDOK 25er 2/5
PDK 10er nh (clear), h (glaub 4/5)


Was wir bieten können:

      - Homepage, TS, Forum
      - 25er Ulduar 13/14, 10er Ulduar 13/14) inkl. diverser Hardmodes (Thorim, Hodir, Xt, Rat, Leviathan...)
      - 25er PDK nh (clear), PDOK 25er 2/5
      - familiäre Atmosphäre
      - DKP-freie faire Verteilung des Loots




Was wir suchen:

Neben der oben genannten Klasse(n) erwarten wir nicht viel.


      - Ein funktionierendes Headset und die Fähigkeit, dieses zu bedienen, sollte vorhanden sein
      - Equipment sollte im Bereich T8/ T8.5+ oder äquivalent sein
      - Der nötige Wille, Buffood/Flasks/Pots zu farmen und das Equipment entsprechend zu sockeln/enchanten
      - Akzeptables Klassenverständnis und die Bereitschaft, sich im Vorwege Taktiken neuer Encounter anzueignen - Movementkrüppel bitte ein Posting weiter schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


      - 3 von 4 Raids die Woche (also 75% Raidbeteiligung) sollten schon drin sein. Urlaub etc. natürlich nicht einkalkuliert.



Wir legen auf Kommunikation ingame und im Forum großen Wert. Auch möchten wir im Vorfeld keine Kindheitsträume zerstören, deshalb haben wir uns auf ein Mindestalter von 20 Jahren geeinigt. Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel, aber dann muss der Bewerber uns schon enorm begeistern.

Sollten wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, zögere nicht, dich unter http://www.nachtraid.de zu bewerben.

Gruß,
       Kazabeth/ Nathaliana


----------



## Kazabeth (12. Juli 2009)

/push


----------



## Kazabeth (22. Juli 2009)

/push


----------



## Slycer_DM (25. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seid gegrüßt^^ 

also ich würd mich ja gerne bei euch bewerben aber a.) ich komm nich auf eure site und b.) is mein eq noch nich so weit! 

das größte problem meinerseits is es leider das ich das equip meiner tank trollin nicht so schnell verbessern kann da ich als Koch eher spät zeit habe! -.- d.H. wenn ich heim komm is keiner mehr da^^

also ka was man da machen kann oder kennt ihr eine andere nachtraid gilde die im content noch nicht so weit ist wie ihr?

vlt könnt ihr mir ja etwas weiter helfen!  

danke Mfg Slycer


----------



## Dominian (25. Juli 2009)

Also wenn ihr auch Reroller akkzeptiert wäre das ne echt feine Sache.

Denn ich finde auf Allianzseite leider keine guten Nacht-Gilden! Zumal ich auf Ony-Horde noch zwei 70er (paladin krieger) besitze aus BC Zeiten. (Paladin beim DDB und dann Liquid Death)
Leider geht ja der Fraktionstransfer noch nicht, sonst würd ich sehr gerne schaun, dass ich bei euch mit meinem Magier unterstützen könnte.

Also ich hab viel Erfahrung was das raiden angeht, sowohl normal als auch exzessives Progress-Raiden. Habe Ulduar seit der zweiten Woche clear. Dann ging allerdings die Gilde zu Bruch und hab 2 Monate pausiert.

Und da ich jetzt unbedingt in eine Nacht-Gilde möchte seit ihr vom Niveau her das ansprechendste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ausserdem wäre ich sehr gerne wieder Hordler)

Also, wenn ihr einen Reroll nicht kategorisch ausschliesst (würde halt ca 2-4 wochen zum leveln etc benötigen) dann schreibe ich auch gerne noch eine ausführliche Bewerbung bei euch im Forum (sobald die seite mal wieder geht?)

Wenn nicht kann man ja auch mal im TS oder per chat reden.


----------



## Kazabeth (2. August 2009)

*update*
Änderung des Homepage-Links


----------



## Kazabeth (21. September 2009)

/push

*update gesuchte Klassen*


----------



## Kazabeth (30. September 2009)

*update gesuchte Klassen*


----------



## Kazabeth (9. November 2009)

/push
*Klassenupdate*


----------

